
Google opens up about when its self-driving cars have nearly crashed - edward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/01/12/google-opens-up-about-when-its-self-driving-cars-have-nearly-crashed/?wpmm=1&wpisrc=nl_headlines
======
danbolt
Interesting to read about _what_ exactly is pesky for self-driving cars, and
good to hear that Google's putting them in more tense situations.

